# Grouse observations and opinions



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

So I've been thinking about grouse lately ( dusky and ruffed), and was wondering what ohers have seen and think about them. 1: What time do you usually find that most grouse are on the ground in the morning? 2: Do you find that grouse typically feed more on berries or greens? 3: When running dogs do you typically find that the grouse tend to fly into the nearest tree, hold tight, or flush? 4: Do you find it ethical to shoot grouse out of trees or off the ground, or is a flying grouse the only ethical target.

I will answer my own questions as the thread goes on, assuming that it does.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

1: I don't like to be out at first light when hunting grouse usually because there is some big game hunt going on and I don't want to mess up someones hunt if I can help it so I usually start hunting around 9am. I always have this fear that some bowhunter will get pissed at my dogs running around and arrow one of them--I hope this never happens and figure I can cut down on the chances starting later and ending the hunt before the evening. The grouse are on the ground by the time I start.

2: greens or berries--both--depends on area and time of year. I do enjoy walking through edible berry bushes and eating as I hunt--yummy!

3: Most grouse pointed by my dogs are shiiitin and gettin when I move in on the point. They always seem to put a tree between me and them when they flush. It's amazing how much different they act when you are hunting with dogs as apposed to just stumbling upon them with no dog. A few may fly into a tree above but usually not--maybe 1 out of 8. I have seen grouse try to run and put distance between me and them before they flush--again it's not the norm.

4: ethics are personnel--when I bow hunted I would pop them while on the ground or in a tree no question. Running dogs I only shoot grouse in flight. I wouldn't consider it unethical to pound tree grouse--its just more fun to shoot while in flight--more sporting with shotgun and dog. I have taken kids/newbs out and told them they are more than welcome to shoot them out of trees--that opportunity only happened once for my teenage cousin. No ground pounding for kids though--to dangerous for the dogs


----------



## 3arabians (Dec 9, 2014)

I only have an answer for number 4. Grouse are a cherished food item around camp. I like to bring all ingredients to fry them up like chicken nuggets back at camp. Hmmm good stuff. So for me - take em however you can and with whatevers availabe. Shotgun, stick, or a rock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If I see a grouse I consider it dinner for the night. It doesn't matter if it is on the ground, in a tree, or flying. 

You will also find that they eat what they want to eat. Be it berries, grass, or pine needles.

I have never hunted grouse with a dog.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

1- I have found them on the ground from morning to evening.
2- Both berries and greens. Probably more greens though.
3- They will hold tight, flush , run or fly to a tree. I ain't picky how I shoot them. It's more 
fun to shoot them on the wing, but I'm not passing on a tree shot or a ground pound 
when given the chance.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Answers for me:. 1: I typically see ruffies on the ground as early as first daylight, and it seems duskies are a about 1/2 to one hour later. I do like to get out as early as possible when hunting them specifically. 2: I believe I have seen much more grouse full of greens but occasionally berries too. 3: not sure why but when I bring the dog out it seems the grouse always fly into he trees, or just bust out of town. 4: I also find it much funner to shoot them on the wing, bit when big game hunting I too like to cook them up at camp and have taken many on the ground and trees. 

Man I'm excited to get back out there after those little buggers! Anyone else ever noticed anything odd or funny about these little guys?


----------



## drahthaar (Jun 27, 2017)

I'm bringing my DD out to ride along on my pronghorn hunt this year and hoping to chase some grouse with him as well. I've never hunted prongs and neither of us have hunted grouse - flatlanders from GA - so it should be a learning experience. I have a doe tag in the Woodruff/Randolph corner of the state. Would it be reasonable to just head up toward the aspens with the dog and see what we can find? Not looking for secret spots, I just don't want to blow some guys elk hunt up while the dog teaches me how to grouse hunt.

thanks


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Airborne said:


> 1: I don't like to be out at first light when hunting grouse usually because there is some big game hunt going on and I don't want to mess up someones hunt if I can help it so I usually start hunting around 9am. I always have this fear that some bowhunter will get pissed at my dogs running around and arrow one of them--I hope this never happens and figure I can cut down on the chances starting later and ending the hunt before the evening. The grouse are on the ground by the time I start.


Thanks for your thoughtfulness. It would be great if everyone could share like that.


----------



## bamacpl (Jun 1, 2010)

Here is a crawl from a Dusky

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Now that brings back all of good memories. In fact I'm betting on making some more memories like that tomorrow. Good luck everyone.


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

One shy of a limit of grouse for me this morning ?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

I love hunting grouse any way I can! I love shooting them on the wing after they explode underfoot and give me a heart-attack (regaining that composure and getting a shot before they're gone in the trees is pretty tricky!) I love popping them on the ground, in trees, etc. Admittedly, I prefer to get them on the ground as they stretch their necks up to try and see if they need to fly away from you yet, makes it a lot easier to aim the shotgun just a bit higher so no pellets get in the meat. 

It seems like I shoot the most grouse in Utah mid mornings (9-11) and early evenings (3:30-5ish). Mornings I like to focus on the greenery and berries close to water and good stands of aspen mixed with firs, and afternoons produce very well along gravel roads near water. 

And just to throw it out there, don't overlook the legs on these tasty birds! Lots of great eating on them, especially if the bird is +1 yr old.


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

Got the pup to point, flush, and retrieve a couple grouse (1 sharptail, 1 blue/dusky/spruce/stupidfreakingpinehen) this weekend! She pointed up on the rest of the sharptail flock (~30 birds) about a dozen times but the birds flushed into the trees without giving me a shot. I could have picked off a number of birds that were sneaking around before Ava had found them, or while she was chasing others, but I was trying to focus on showing her how the process works. Hard not to love working with a talented pup, chasing birds, with the whole family in tow!


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

Sharptail ?


----------



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

gpskid said:


> Sharptail ?


Yeah I got 1 sharptail and 1 blue. We've got a lot of sharptail in some parts of AK.


----------



## gpskid (Jul 24, 2012)

good on u
I thought u were talking Utah
sorry my bad


----------



## Slap That Quack (Mar 2, 2017)

Nice johhny, I love taking the kids out! Nice looking birds.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

From one of my birds yesterday.


----------



## wagdog (Jan 6, 2009)

Good looking pudelpointer. I got one a little younger than yours. Nice job on the birds.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Bax* said:


> From one of my birds yesterday.


Lots of chokecherries in the birds I shot over the weekend.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Was chasing bugles Monday morning and got a little distracted.









Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------

